# Advice on buying used.



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

I am waiting for my CCP to go through here in NY, and due to budgetary restrictions, will be buying used when my paper work clears. I am going to get a semi-auto, but I'm not set on any brand or caliber to start off. I'm more interested in what I can find on the used rack that seems like a good deal (Although I'm leaning towards a .22 for the cheap ammo!)

Does anyone have any advice on what to look for and what to run away from in terms of buying a used handgun? I'd like to think I'd notice something that seems beat-up or abused, but I'm looking for some general pointers on what to look for to judge the overall condition of the gun.

Thanks!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

If you go with .22's Ruger is always a good bet. I would go down and see what they have and then come home and learn all you can about that pistol. Go back and check it out all over and if it looks good, go for it. Good luck.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I wouldn't be going with a .22 if you're going to carry for self-defense. How much are you looking to spend? That may help us throw out some options.

-Jeff-


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

With a top limit of say $400, that ought to see most decent available used options in 9mm to 40 cal depending on brand. You can also look into factory refurbished options.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

I've got a .380 Bernardelli already and a pistol grip Mossberg 500C for the house. Now I'm looking for something I can bring to the range and shoot for a couple of hours without breaking the bank.

I'm mostly looking for a couple of pointers as to what to look for in terms of general mechanicals. Brand or manufacturer doesn't matter to me right now (I like them all!), I'm just wondering what to look for so I don't wind up with a lemon or something that has had the snot beaten (or shot) out of it.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

kev74 said:


> I've got a .380 Bernardelli already and a pistol grip Mossberg 500C for the house. Now I'm looking for something I can bring to the range and shoot for a couple of hours without breaking the bank.
> 
> I'm mostly looking for a couple of pointers as to what to look for in terms of general mechanicals. Brand or manufacturer doesn't matter to me right now (I like them all!), I'm just wondering what to look for so I don't wind up with a lemon or something that has had the snot beaten (or shot) out of it.


If you don't want to break the bank, then you better go with the 9mm :mrgreen: I know you don't care about manufacturer right now, but if you go with a used gun that is known for a great track record then you shouldn't have anything to worry about. Like a Glock (which would probably be too much even used), an XD, Beretta 92fs and many others. If you buy something that is well-known for reliability you shouldn't have to worry too much about buying it used. Just my .02

-Jeff-


----------



## va browning man (Mar 8, 2008)

You know i have been looking at threads for sometime now and i just got to say i am one lucky guy. i can sight my black powder or high power rifle in my front yard shoot all my pistols and buy a new pistol every month if i can afford it. wow maybe you guys should vote in someone that will actually let you live free and put the crooks where they belong. NY needs some help. I know i strayed from your thread but you let me know just how lucky i am to live in virginia. god bless america:smt1099


----------



## blue d (Apr 3, 2008)

IMHO go with sometiing 9mm or greater. Check some places like gunbroker.com for both prices and availibity.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Sounds to me like you just want to shoot and want to keep the price of feeding it down. A Ruger Mark II pistol would be a great find or if you're looking for more fire power a used Ruger P89 9mm would fit the bill and could be had for around $200.00 and the ammo is fairly cheap. I mention Ruger mostly because they are for the most part a solid gun at a reasonable price. You can usually tell if a gun has seen it's day by the fit of everything.


----------



## Gator Bait (Jun 25, 2008)

kev74,

If you look at any used rimfire guns check the condition of the chamber. Rimfires, like .22's, suffer from dry firing.








The chamber on the left, marked by the arrow, shows the damage the firing pin can do to these guns. The chamber on the right is how it should look.
I take a small LED flashlight or a bore light with me to gun shops and gun shows just to look for this abuse.

As for guns, I like Ruger Mk III's for fun economical shooting. :smt001:shock:


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

********** said:


> kev74,
> 
> As for guns, I like Ruger Mk III's for fun economical shooting. :smt001:shock:


"Economical shooting"... so you can afford $400 scopes for $200 guns... LOL

I'm jealous.

JW


----------



## Gator Bait (Jun 25, 2008)

LOL JW,

Actually the Mk III Hunter was only a few $ less 
Due to diabetes I had premature cataracts. After cataract surgery I went from very near sighted to very far sighted and figured the Luepold would help me see that front sight. It did!!!

Any way, thats my story and I'm sticking with it.


----------



## Gator Bait (Jun 25, 2008)

Hey JW, I could have posted this one!










I just "found" the 1981 Colt Python Hunter (NIB) at a gun show on Saterday. Now it ain't economical, but Good Lord does it put a smle on my face. LOL


----------

